# Orion Smokers input??



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Recently, I was at a friend's house and he served pulled pork that he had prepared on an "Orion" smoker. When he told me about the cook times, I was amazed. He said the pulled pork (butt) took only about 5-6 hours to cook. He cooked ribs in about 2-3 hours .... and they were good! How about it ..... I'm looking for input. I use a GOSM or a Charbroil offset and take substantially more time than this. Also, mine taste about as good as my friend's. Am I missing something or should I check out the Orion?????


----------



## meateater (Sep 1, 2010)

I almost bought one a few years ago (Clearance 40.00) at Lowes but I didn't the idea of the charcoal not being enclosed, I was afraid a good wind would blow hot coals and start a fire.


----------



## jdt (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought about it as they are super cheap but  after I got a taste of a "smoked" turkey I decided it was a big fat NO, IMO it lacked flavor and was far from great, I think I could have done better with a weber kettle,


----------



## captden (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought an Orion a few months back, they are great. They combine convection, smoking, and steaming in one unit. They are fast, you can do six racks of BB Ribs in 1hr 15min   A whole 20lb turkey in about 2hr 15min, and it is moist, moist, moist. They do use the coal, you need 13 1/2 lbs of coal for a cook, but they do a great job. Orion also has a forum with a lot of cool folks.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the input. Any others?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmmm, can't be all bad.

captden seems to have registered on SMF today, in order to be able to tell how great they are.


----------



## etcher1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's my Orion in action.  I like it and it does a pretty good job.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad317/etcher1/fattie 12-6-09/?action=view&current=DSC01088.jpg

http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad317/etcher1/fattie 12-6-09/?action=view&current=DSC01091.jpg

http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad317/etcher1/fattie 12-6-09/?action=view&current=DSC01092.jpg

http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad317/etcher1/fattie 12-6-09/?action=view&current=DSC01093.jpg
 ​


----------



## captden (Sep 24, 2010)

Just another tool for BBQ. They are pretty much fool proof. that sometimes works to my advantage.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

captden said:


> Just another tool for BBQ. They are pretty much fool proof. that sometimes works to my advantage.


Hmmm, now you got me thinking about getting one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## etcher1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Trying this again, sorry if it is a double post. I think it work great.
http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad317/etcher1/fattie 12-6-09/?action=view&current=DSC01088.jpg

http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad317/etcher1/fattie 12-6-09/?action=view&current=DSC01091.jpg

http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad317/etcher1/fattie 12-6-09/?action=view&current=DSC01092.jpg

http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad317/etcher1/fattie 12-6-09/?action=view&current=DSC01093.jpg
 ​


----------



## mosoxfan (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that a bacon explosion on your Orion?  I haven't tried that yet on mine--looks pretty good.
 


etcher1 said:


> Here's my Orion in action.  I like it and it does a pretty good job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

mosoxfan said:


> Is that a bacon explosion on your Orion?  I haven't tried that yet on mine--looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the one on the right is a fatty and the one on the left a baconless fatty. What's a bacon exlosion?


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 11, 2010)

The one with the bacon is a "fatty".  The other one is just hamburger with cheese and mushrooms, kind of an experiment.  A fatty is usually a 1 lb chub of sausage flattened out then rolled up with all kinds of fillings. Then wrapped up with bacon.  You can check out some of these here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/175.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2010)

meateater said:


> mosoxfan said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a bacon explosion on your Orion?  I haven't tried that yet on mine--looks pretty good.
> ...




Mosoxfan,

I got the same question Meateater had---What's a Bacon Explosion?

Bear


----------



## mosoxfan (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's the info on Bacon Explosion--a KC creation:  http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/
 


meateater said:


> mosoxfan said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a bacon explosion on your Orion?  I haven't tried that yet on mine--looks pretty good.
> ...


----------



## marlin009 (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never seen one of those. The exposed coals could be a problem, does it have a screen to cover them? What temps does it cook at to finish that quickly?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2010)

mosoxfan said:


> Here's the info on Bacon Explosion--a KC creation:  http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mosoxfan,

Looks a lot like people make on this forum.

I guess you just have to put Bacon on the inside too, and you call it a Bacon Explosion.

Bear


----------



## mosoxfan (Dec 12, 2010)

And these guys in KC have lotsa folks thinking this is something they invented--HA!
 


Bearcarver said:


> mosoxfan said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the info on Bacon Explosion--a KC creation:  http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/
> ...


----------

